# Weight of towbar?



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I have an Elddis Autoquest 180 that I want to fit a towbar to.

Is anyone able to give me an idea of the weight this will add to the vehicle? 

The Elddis website makes a virtue of the ability to fit a 'type approved' towbar to its products and even has a video of this being done. The fitter in the demo lifts it to the chassis extensions very easily (suggesting a featherweight Witter assembly) but I'm guessing this may be slightly misleading and that I should expect it to weigh maybe 20 or so kilos?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

Ours is a fairly simple rectangular hollow section design, bolts straight onto the Alko chassis rails using straps about 600mm long. It weighs 25kg without the ball.


----------

